# Nach "Unfall" euer Expertenrat zu Carbonrahmen und Laufrad



## basti2304 (11. August 2019)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

am Montag hatte ich leider einen kleinen Unfall in den Schweizer Bergen, wo ich etwas Unsanft vom Bike geworfen wurde. Ich bin hart mit der HA aufgekommen und dabei ist direkt unter meinem Körpergewicht die Sattelstütze abgebrochen. Der erste Schock ist vorbei und die Wunden halbwegs verheilt. Jetzt gehts um mein Heiligtum. Besitze ein 2014er BMC Teamelite TE02, welches ich heute genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das die Naht am hinteren Laufrad gegenüber dem vorderen etwas auseinderklaft. Ich gehe davon aus, das dies beim Aufkommen auf dem Boden zeitgleich mit der Sattelstütze ebenso einen kleinen Bruch abbekommen hat. Ist dem Laufrad nun noch zu trauen? Würdet ihr es Wechseln?

Zum anderern - das wohl größte Problem - ist der Rahmen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Einige Radaffine Freunde sowie eine Werkstatt meinte, das dies irreparabel sei. Ist der Rahmen nun tatsächlich teurer Sondermüll oder ist es "bedenkenlos" weiter fahrbar? Es würde mir sonst das Herz brechen 

Anbei die Bilder.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2019)

Die Felge würde ich nicht mehr fahren, kannst ja eine neue einspeichen lassen. Den Rahmen würde ich von einem Spezialisten begutachten lassen. Sieht aber auf den Fotos nicht so schlimm aus.









						Mariotto Art Works | Adriano Mariotto | High-Tech-Carbon-Reparaturen
					

Carbonteile, Carbonreparaturen, High-Tech-Carbonteile, Reparaturen, Grafisches Finish




					www.maworks.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (11. August 2019)

Läuft das Hinterrad noch rund?
Die Naht ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, da die Felge da nur gesteckt ist. Es kann gut sein, dass der Spalt schon vorher war.
Wenn sie aber nicht mehr rund läuft, dann ist die Felge verbogen und gehört erneuert.


----------



## basti2304 (12. August 2019)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Die Felge würde ich nicht mehr fahren, kannst ja eine neue einspeichen lassen. Den Rahmen würde ich von einem Spezialisten begutachten lassen. Sieht aber auf den Fotos nicht so schlimm aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du Spezialisten in Leipzig bis 100km Umkreis nennen? Bei Lucky Bike, Little John Bike, Stadtler gehe ich nicht davon aus...?



prince67 schrieb:


> Läuft das Hinterrad noch rund?
> Die Naht ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, da die Felge da nur gesteckt ist. Es kann gut sein, dass der Spalt schon vorher war.
> Wenn sie aber nicht mehr rund läuft, dann ist die Felge verbogen und gehört erneuert.



Die Felge hat definitiv einen/mehrere Seitenschläge, ebenso einen Höhenschlag wo die "Naht" qausi der tiefste Punkt der Delle ist. Die Frage kann ich mir jetzt wohl selber beantworten ‍‍:/


----------



## daniel77 (12. August 2019)

Berlin:








						Konstructive Carbon Reparatur-Labor
					

Umfassender Service bei defekten Carbon Komponenten und Rahmen aller Hersteller




					konstructive.de


----------



## arno¹ (12. August 2019)

du kannst eine thermogafie machen lassen, um den rahmen zu checken - kostet natürlich was. mit dem auge sieht man nichts ...


----------



## Junior97 (12. August 2019)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es so viel sinn macht den Rahmen checken zu lassen, der hat ja seine Jahre drauf. 
Du wirst wahrscheinlich kostengünstiger oder mit wenig Mehrkosten einen neuen Rahmen beziehen können als das du den alten checken lässt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. August 2019)

Interessant wäre ja erstmal,  die Reste der Stütze überhaupt rauszubekommen?


----------



## basti2304 (13. August 2019)

Also die hintere Felge ist tatsächlich zu stark beschädigt... Kommt ne neue :/ Den Rahmen würde ich gerne prüfen lassen, ich kanns echt nicht glauben, das ich mein Baby geschrottet haben soll


----------

